# Habitats and Required Attention



## PalmettoBoy (Apr 1, 2016)

I am newer than new... in fact I am still deciding whether or not to embrace appiarianism. (Is that a word?)

We are looking at tree property. Here in the south that means mile after square mile of mostly pines. Imagine a _small_ smattering of retiree homes, single and doublewides each on a half acre or so along the roads, maybe 12-15 to the 640 acre section and you have the picture. Many have cleared the understory or manage it but dogwoods, magnolias, mimosa/silk trees (Albizia julibrissin) and a variety of vines bloom in the spring at the verges along the roads. Some corn is irregularly planted in deer food plots. Oaks, Sycamore, Black Cherry and Hickory as well as Cat Tails and reeds inhabit the land near the omnipresent waterways.

Now, first, will this environment support a hive or two?

Secondly, will a hive survive somewhat reliably with owner absences averaging two weeks at a time?

Thanks!


----------



## COWS (Dec 23, 2012)

Bees should do fine there. I don't live in an area like that, in my area the tulip poplar produces most honey, but the flowering vines as a lot too. My understanding is that the tupelo gum tree produces honey in swampy areas.

COWS


----------



## PalmettoBoy (Apr 1, 2016)

Thank you!


----------



## txsteele (Nov 19, 2014)

The bees should be able to find plenty of forage there but make sure you keep the bees out in the open and not under all those trees in that area. It has been suggested (or proven???) that hives under trees are more likely to be infested with the Small Hive Beetle.....and that's what happened to me last year.


----------



## PalmettoBoy (Apr 1, 2016)

Thank you for that.


----------

